# Custom central consoles



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

I would like to build a central console running from the back seats (rear window) down to the front, but I would like to see what already have been done by the masters! :biggrin: 
So please post some pictures of custom central consoles! If you have some build-up topics to share please do so! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

All right, I'll start then :biggrin: 

My favorite (a work of art):



















A few others:















































Please post some more pictures!


----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)

man i want to do this but what would i do for seats in the front.i have a 92 towncar.


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

In 1992 Town Car you still have a bench seat in the front?


----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)

ya i know.what kind of buckets could i use


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AlaskanLowLow (Jul 2, 2008)

I got a 90 town car, and i was gonna use some pontiac sunfire seats up front and cut off the head rest and get them upolsterd the way i wanted them, but i gave up on that project. (upolsterd, i know is spelled wrong.)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> All right, I'll start then :biggrin:
> 
> My favorite (a work of art):
> 
> ...


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

any more?


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice all that paint & glass looks so sick


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

I found a few more  Not necessarily lowriders but a lot of nice ideas all of the same!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Arhythmic_@Jun 26 2008, 07:20 PM~10959624
> *All right, I'll start then  :biggrin:
> 
> My favorite (a work of art):
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Sep 9 2008, 08:35 PM~11562566
> *
> *


 the ones in that candy red fleet, from lookin at other cars and other posts , sombody correct me if im wrong, but i think they are from an 80's camaro, firebird with the head rest removed?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Any more pics :dunno:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

This is one i made.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks great. Any pics of the build?


----------

